
The New Way to Identify Talent: The G Factor - da5e
http://thetalentcode.com/2011/12/02/the-new-way-to-identify-talent-the-g-factor/
======
rhizome
Looking at that domain name with the headline, I get the feeling someone is
going to try to sell me something.

